# Fishing at the camping area?



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Where you go camping at, is there a place to go fishing? Do you actually fish, do you cook anything you catch? What kinds of fish are in your area?

What kind of rod and reel do you use, and type of bait?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

We love to fish, but aren't very good at it. We have better luck salt water fishing at home. But when we do catch the occasional Trout, we fry 'em up.

Just the basic rod and reel and usually night crawlers.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

The places we camp always have fishing right there.

You will probably laugh.... but... we fish with two kids' Superman fishing rods made by Shakespeare that I got on super clearance at Walmart for $7 each. But they work great!

We fish with worms or bugs that we catch or dig up. We also only catch tiny little fish that we would never dream of eating. The kids have a BLAST though!!!!

For the "serious" fishermen there are all kinds of fish around here. See this article:

http://www.fishandboat.com/anglerboater/2006/03mayjun/reg3parks.pdf


----------



## bassin (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Kev
I only go to campgrounds on lakes that have a ramp for my bass boat. Fishing is a big part of camping for us, especially during the transition seasons. 
I can help you with bass fishing technics if you desire, but trout are another subject.
For fun fishing, kids, of course, should be using the shakespeare, push button spincast rigs. If you don't want to mess with real worms, I'll suggest using a 3" soft plastic, pre-rigged, Kelly worm designed for panfish, perch, and small bass. I've tried a lot of lures that are kid friendly, and this is the best all-around one there is, and it catches tons of fish, and is vey easy to unhook.
We catch and release everything.
Dan


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Fishing is a large part of camping for us as well. I never go camping without my fishing gear, and if the situation permits, we will pull a boat too. We mainly fish for bass, crappie, bream, catfish, etc... I love bream (brim) and crappie fishing, and yes, if we catch a mess, we will fry them up for supper.


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

I never catch anything. Ever. Despite many hours of trying...different lures, bait, etc...however, I haven't done enough in different places to really get the hits.

With my Christmas gift from Dad this year, though, that may change. Beautiful new rod and reel, and some heavy line. I could go catch sharks.


----------



## bodawg (Dec 4, 2008)

We camp/fish at a local res. a LOT, but I try and keep the spending down. Haven't bought a rod/reel for 25 yrs, use the ones other folks leave behind. Mostly trout, but one in a while we hook a bass or a catfish. A nice guy from ID turned us on to the wedding ring lure last year for trolling and it's been working out great. Our toyhauler has a very small freezer so I've had to learn how to fillet last year. I keep the one that are hooked really bad and probably won't make it until late fall and then I stock up some for winter (love 'em smoked) I'm diabetic so I us a paddle boat for trolling so I can can excercise at the same time.


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

We camp right next to a river.We walk out the tent and ten feet away is the river.Yes we cook anything that is good sized we catch.
This might sound funny but one summer we got to the camp late at night.At sun up the kids wanted to fish.We hadnt been to a bait store yet and hubby thinking fast went to the truck.He grabbed the left over chicken mc nuggets the kids had the night before.He walked the grandson to the bank and baited his hook and tossed it in. The grandson thinking he knew it all pouted that nothing would bite that.Smiling my husband walked back to bait our daughters pole and called back over his shoulder."Just be ready and hold on".
Before he could get our daughters pole baited the grandson was screaming for help.His pole was bent over and he was giving it his best to reel the fish in.My husband calmly walked over to him and took the pole and brought in a big old carp to shore."WOW" the grandson said as he and grandpa unhooked the fish.Hubby threw it back and walked up the bank.Grandson followed closly and just kept asking" how did you know grandpa?"My husband didnt say a thing.He just baited our daughters pole and told grandson to help her while he re-did his pole.Long story short the kids caught 14 fish that morning.Seemed like as soon as a line hit the water it had a fish on it.All my husband ever told the grandson was never think you know better then someone about something.It may make a fool out of you.
Later that day he took them to a bait shop.As he got worms and minnows for the kids the grandson ran up to the counter and asked for MC Nuggets.The poor clerk looked at my husband and hubby just laughed and told grandson to go get a soda.He told the clerk what happened and the clerk couldnt stop laughing.Hubby showed him the pics off our camera and the clerk said he was going to let others know about the new bait. Sorry for the long story but i allways chuckle when asked if we fish.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

racecple great story.

I keep most of our fishing gear in the camper so we are always ready. during our fall 3 month camp we fish a lot. we are right on the shores of a lake with good fishing for bluegills, crappies, bass, pike, perch, and some trout. we usually through everything back.


----------

